# [Wanted] WMP Gadget für Windows 7



## Ahab (19. Januar 2010)

*[Wanted] WMP Gadget für Windows 7*

Ich suche ein Win 7 Gadget für den Windows Media Player, sowas zum anheften aufm Desktop - wie die Uhr oder der Notizblock!  Kennt jemand eine Quelle? Ich finde einfach nichts...  Aber sowas muss es doch geben!


----------



## Wargrown (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Wanted] WMP Gadget für Windows 7*

Weiß nich mehr wo ichs her hab. Kann man das irgend wie aus einem ordner rauskopieren oder so?


----------



## Ahab (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Wanted] WMP Gadget für Windows 7*

Wie meinst du das? Also bei Windows ist es nicht dabei.


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Wanted] WMP Gadget für Windows 7*

also ich hatte mal welche, wo ich noch vista drauf hatte, aber die wollten nicht wirklich so richtig funktionieren....also gleich wieder runter.

kann gut sein, dass es jetzt bessere gibt, aber würd mich nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Wanted] WMP Gadget für Windows 7*

Wenn du zufällig ne G15 Tastatur besitzt könnte ich dich mit solchen Gadget für den Mediaplayer tod schmeisen??

edit: Hir war noch jemand auf der Suche nach dem gleichem Gadget so wie du. Hir der link:

http://www.drwindows.de/programme-und-tools/1141-windows-media-player-gadget-fuer-sidebar.html


----------

